# #4 has arrived!



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

At last having been held up with holidays and bank holidays my Accucraft Mason Bogie has arrived! It is the green version and looks superb, and it also has a straight reach rod!

Needless to say once I had managed to get inside its almost coffin shaped carrier, and removed all the polythene packagingand admired the new addition. No 'manual' tjhough! but that can easily be rectified.as it can be downloaded off the web, and there is not much in it really for the electric versions like mine.

The bell ropes and whistle, and the loose sand pipe on the firemans side are not yet added and the (slightly bent) bolts with the springs on need reducing and a coal load added on the empty tender, which incidentally has pre drilled holes for a loudspeaker in the base.
Can anyone tell me what the swith on the nearside underneath the tender is for please?

Is it on/ off, which I suspect? 

Natuturally the camera was brought out for some photos of it and here are the first of them. 









r





































Enjoy, I think it looks superb, but then I am biased to say the least.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Peter, Your train really compliments the engine. 

chuckger


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

A magnificent locomotive, a great choice of livery! 
Looks even better on the trestle with your rolling stock. 
How many Mason Bogies is that now? 

Alec.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Alec, 

Well it will be three when the big'un gets finished!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

She's certainly a beauty! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings, 

I looked at my manual and according to the wiring diagram it is an on/off switch for the motor. I really had not paid much attention to the diagram as I have the Live Steam version. Check all of the screws for being tight, I missed one and it fell out the second time I ran mine. It ran fine till then so I can't blame it, I should have done a better job of checking the screws myself. Have fun. When I ran it at Stavers I thought that it was one of the best looking locomotive there.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

that's purty!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Peter. That is my favorite livery for this engine!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, Peter.... Just beautiful...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I generally like my locomotives a bit weathered and rather mundane but every time I see something like this....well, wow! That is absolutely gooorgyous!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

A real Bobby Dazzler, for sure, eh?!


----------



## Zoemacrossan (Apr 17, 2017)

It looks amazing. Congo!!!


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow! thats too pretty


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if it looks that good now, that was 6 years ago.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Zoe: We see you are new and enthusiastic.

Don't make the mistake many newbies do, run around and dredge up old threads just to say it looks good.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Dear Zoe: We see you are new and enthusiastic.
> 
> Don't make the mistake many newbies do, run around and dredge up old threads just to say it looks good.
> 
> Greg


And Greg meant to say "Welcome" too.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Beginners forum is a great place to introduce yourself, and people are more forgiving over there. Even me.

Greg

p.s. welcome!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Zoemacrossan, welcome to MLS. 

Just to clarify, there is no rule here forbidding members from commenting on old threads. If there was, we'd simply automate things so that a thread is locked after a certain period of time. We don't do that. It is often considered "bad form" to re-open really old threads, but it's not anything that we moderators frown upon from a "rules" standpoint. 

From a personal standpoint, I don't mind the occasional old thread being revived. Chances are, the person reviving it has been inspired by something pretty cool, and it's neat to revisit old, inspiring posts that have otherwise been forgotten. 

Later,

K


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Well he had me fooled - I was just about to go to the Accucraft site and check out price and availability.

Unfortunately, I don't think they build locos like that anymore - does anyone know what the typical price for a second hand one might be?


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I pick one up the Ten Mile for $1,200 few months ago off Ebay


----------

